# Niche Built In Thoughts/Rec's



## beltboy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay experts....I am a wkend warrior and can build a lot of things, but always fall short by a bit of being professional grade. I have all the tools needed for this project, just want some advise.

I am building an ETcenter in my Niche to accomodate my 52" flatscreen. To the side will be an electronics cabinet, which will have double glass doors, and next to it, will be a dvd slide out cabinet.

The Plan......... This will all be painted white ( I will actually have a painter do it, I like to build not finish) So... I am pretty sure this can be built with 3/4" MDF for the cabinets, then a poplar face frame.

For the doors, poplar frame, and MDF raised panels. 

Because the total height is about 10 feet tall, i am going to build this in 2 sections. My concern is that the top main shelf above the tv area will be too wide a shelf and will bend, it should be right around 51 inches wide... When i get to the scanner I will scan in the rough draft sketch i have, as you may not have enough to go by... I guess just answering if the materials chosen are a good match may work.
Please let me know your thoughts...........


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

yes 51" is way to wide for a shelf, the rule is around 24-36" unless you use 2 x material.

I just built one and made it 2 tops at 26" each.

go to www.thisiscarpentry.com page 118 and you can read an article I just had publised about built-ins.

also if you email me I can send you photos of the project. i just posted some... click on my photos button on the left
[email protected]

also I would use 3/4" birch ply that you can get at HD or LOwes for 49 bucks a sheet for the cab and not mdf make it to last and make it right.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"also I would use 3/4" birch ply that you can get at HD or LOwes for 49 bucks a sheet for the cab and not mdf make it to last and make it right."

This is as good of advise as you will get.

G


----------



## beltboy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the birch.
Any thoughts on the long shelf... I can put a 1 x4 under for support if needed. Or, my thought is since it would be two seperate sections, the top and the bottom joined would provide enough stability. Also, would the face provide additional support? 
I am attaching a very rough draft off the computer of the case let me know your thoughts????... 

Any additional thoughts???


----------



## beltboy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kreg, also, your links are working to the photo albums,,,just an fyi.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I was reluctant to do this but it worked. One long shelf above the TV like you seem to be talking about.
The doors are bi-folding and on flipper door slides. They are flush and inset the face frame so I used another 1 1/2" piece of solid stock behind the frame as a door stop and it also helps keep the shelf straight and stiff.
The shallower the shelf is, the less weight can be applied to the leading edge. This cabinet is deep enough for 14" flipper door slides. I was told they will not be loading it with books. We will see, but the margins are all good now.


----------



## beltboy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gus, do you think adding another top shelf ( 2 thick)would have made it stronger, or just too heavy?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean but if you are asking if doubleing the thickness of the one self would help to stiffen it, yeah I guess so.

There was a designer involved here. I was the brush not the artist. So increasing the width of the center rail behond 1 1/2" at the shelf would dip into the realm of a design change. Thats why I put a long door stop behind the frame that acted as a doubled up frame. When the doors are closed the designer's look and style are intact.

If you are not covering the TV with doors, you may consider a wider rail and 2 layers of ply behind it. 
You could always do a mock up to test the strength for yourself.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work Gus. As usual


----------

